# Helping Birds with Hyperkeratosis



## fatmaguler (May 7, 2015)

I'm not too sure where to post this thread but I hope that it can help other budgie owners. I made a blog post about birds with hyperkeratosis and it will be scheduled to be up tomorrow. I decided to share some of my experience with people here as I find that many people don't know what hyperkeratosis is.

Hyperkeratosis is the thickening of skin either on their legs or cere. Every bird is affected differently by the condition. Kiwi had a thickening on her cere and it just wouldn't go. I do want to mention before hand that you should *ALWAYS* ask your avian vet to why your bird may have the condition as it can also be a result of Vitamin A deficiency. Me and Vet decided to have Kiwi not blood tested as we both believed that it was a result of hormonal reasons. We did decide on doing a blood work on our next vet visit just to make sure. Kiwi will still be seeing a vet in summer.

I used coconut oil and olive oil for my treatment method. I found that many people found success in coconut oil but I used olive oil through the end of my treatment. I used coconut oil for 3-4 days and olive oil for 2-3 days. Kiwi allowed me, with some protesting, to remove the build up using my hands. I'm not going to lie, I was very scared using my hands as I didn't want to hurt her but it's dead skin so It won't hurt them. They will only feel a bit pressure.

I hope to bring the word out there for those who need some help. I had a really hard time finding any sources with birds that had the same condition as Kiwi.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Fatma,

Working in conjunction with your Avian Vet, you've done an excellent job in helping Kiwi!

Thank you for sharing the manner in which you are dealing with her hyperkeratosis. 
I'm sure your post will be helpful to other members and guests. :hug:

It's good you will be having the blood work done when Kiwi has her next vet visit. 
Knowing the cause of her condition may indicate specific changes in her diet will help in the future as well.

Best wishes to you and your darling little girl!*


----------

